# eyelid question



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a doc that states he did an mullerectomy for upper lids w/ an bleph incison for ptosis.

office only bills for 67908 and I think to bill for both 67908 and 15823 w/374.30

Op note reads

Inscision was made in the skin fold. Another incision superiorly was made and the excess skin excised. Hemostasis was obtained with cautery. The orbital septum was excised nasally and prolapsed fat removed and cauterized. The lid was everted and ptosis clamp was used to grasp approx. 6mm of the conjuctiva superior to the tarsal border. A 5-0 chromic suture was brought through the skin and run in a mattess fashion under the clamps temporally to nasally.
The clamps were removed and excess Muller's muscle and conjunctiva excised.

Any thoughts??? Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with you


----------



## elenax (Nov 13, 2008)

Because of the *2 incisions* and the fact that there is *excess skin* involved I would go with your coding; per the CCI, 67908 only bundles the 15822.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 21, 2009)

*now bundled*

Hello All,

I have 67908 and 15823. Should just bill 15823 example above or enough to 67908-59 and 15823? 

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 21, 2009)

Did he do both upper lids or just one?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, both lids


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 22, 2009)

Use eyelid modifiers, instead of the 59.


----------

